# Is My Romeo A Color Producer?



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

No, your horse is not a definite colour producer. He could throw a coloured foal out of a solid mare but it is not guaranteed. The only horses guaranteed to throw coloured offspring from solid mates are snowcaps and fewspots. If you want to know more about appaloosa colours, check out these sources: Appaloosa coat patterns, coat colour genetics and practical information for breeders of spotted horses - The Appaloosa Project


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

He has the same odds of producing color as any heterozygous Appy... 50% on a solid mare and 75% on a colored Appy mare...


----------

